# Alone



## Jace12

I don't know who you are.. But I'm new to this and I need a talk.. I've recently gone through a Bad break up.. To be honest I don't want to live anymore. I cry myself to sleep every night. I mean who wouldn't she was my fiancé.. We was together for 3 years and I proposed July.. She has a son not by me who I have grown to love. I practically raised him since he was 5 months old and which he is now 3.. Each day I find out something new and the lies she has bared on me. I want a happy family which I thought I had.. But there's this agonizing pain constantly running through my heart, I haven't ate in 4 days, haven't slept in 3 days. Only thing running in my mind is suicide.. I'd be better off dead to the world.. No one knows I feel this way about suicide, I love the lil boy we have like he's my own. I was even on planning on adopting him, I still continue to see him even though we're broken up. Who knows he may be better off without me.. It's crazy how love makes you do stupid things. I can barley feel my heartbeat, which is understandable since my heart has been shattered and broke. No band-aid or talk can fix this.. Tears of blood fall my heart.. Tears on my fast are past due.. Has any made there way through..


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I'm very sorry for what you are going through. Please call a suicide hotline right now. 

1 (800) 273-8255


----------



## delirium

I promise you no one will be better off without you. My boyfriend committed suicide at the beginning of July and I don't think I will EVER get over it. Every day has been hell since then and my child has suffered so much for it. Most nights I can't breathe through the tears. Please, please, you are needed more than you realize. My boyfriend had no idea the effect this would have on everyone in his life and the pain and suffering his suicide caused. Everyone's world has been shattered. He had no idea how many people cared. They care.

Please call a hotline. Go check out the alliance of hope forum for people who have had loved ones commit suicide and see what it does to them. Get yourself into counseling if you need to. You have a lot to live for even if you can't see it right now. Please get some help right now.


----------

